# 1 year prep for SWAT



## Qugel (Jun 17, 2015)

Hey,

I've got one year left until SWAT selection. How would you plan your physical training for that time?

The test will look like this:

Strength: 
Bench-Press with 0,75% body weight, at least 10x
Pull-Ups, at least 8
short break
Strength/sprint circle: various exercises like rope climbing, med. ball throwing, sprinting, jumping, ... under 2 min
short break
1 hour of "physical training": running, strength circles, boxing, ... for one hour. There's no goal to reach, you can fail anyway if you quit or trainers think you don't give it all and try to save your energy.
Immediatly after this: 6km (3.7 miles) cross run sub 30min.

Note that the above are the minimum standards. The better you are the more points you get. 

My current dates:
weight: 85 kg
height: 1.87m

bench with 0,75%: 20 reps
pull ups: 17
5k run: 20:03 min


----------



## poison (Jun 17, 2015)

I would join a crossfit gym, and let them shape you, and make you mentally tougher. If you can't do that, add in pavel's Simple and Sinister training:

http://www.amazon.com/Kettlebell-Simple-Sinister-Pavel-Tsatsouline-ebook/dp/B00GF2HP9G

or even go buy a KB and do this 2-4 times over the next year:

https://www.t-nation.com/workouts/10000-swing-kettlebell-workout

It's all about increasing work capacity and mental toughness. You already blow the baseline away, but bench, pullups, and a 5k take a half hour to do. Can you maintain near those levels of exertion for 2-3 hours? Can you push yourself through the wall? The 10k KB challenge will definitely improve you in every way, as will crossfit.


----------



## Qugel (Jun 18, 2015)

Thank's for your reply! 
I don't have access to a crossfit gym, but I've got a small home gym (barbell, dumbbells, gymnastic rings, climbing rope, 20kg kettlebell), so I could do some WODs on my own. 
I like the idea of crossfit to improve work capacity, but I don't think that strength developement is very good with totally random workouts. 
So I'm looking for a way to combine the crossfit conditioning with planned strength training (and also with running). 
What do you think about the WODs here
http://www.leo-fit.com/p/workouts-1-12.html
http://crossfitfootball.com/training/todays-training/
or
https://sofwods.com/sofwod/ ?


----------



## poison (Jun 18, 2015)

1) strength isn't the main concern. You need a baseline, which they've laid out, and of course stronger is always better, but people tend to come in thinking they need to be jacked, and that's just not the case. Endurance is equally important, and more muscle mass means your heart and lungs just have to work harder to supply blood and oxygen. Bigger isn't always better. 

2) a good crossfit program is not random, even if you can't make sense of it. 

3) it doesn't have to be complicated. Lift heavy shit many times, run a lot, and push yourself.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 18, 2015)

Overall functional strength to mass ....   that will be your key.   2/3 of that functional strength needs to be in the space between your ears.


----------



## Etype (Jun 18, 2015)

I would just roll out of bed drunk/hungover...

Looks like you've got it.


----------



## poison (Jun 19, 2015)

Etype said:


> I would just roll out of bed drunk/hungover...
> 
> Looks like you've got it.



That's a talent you must cultivate.


----------



## Etype (Jun 19, 2015)

poison said:


> That's a talent you must cultivate.


The folks who are good at it usually started early in their adult life. My body's been dealing with it since I was 18 in the 82nd.


----------



## poison (Jun 22, 2015)

Haha, I hear you. The idf used to spring a company level fitness test on us every quarter, always on a Sunday morning after a weekend out. It was a 5km run on flat road or dirt, full battle gear, 3km at a dead run, 2km carrying a dude on a stretcher, one per platoon. They figured we would be more rested after 36-48hrs off. The reality was we were all still wasted, and hadn't slept.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Jun 25, 2015)

Lots of cardio......   Seems like every call out is hurry up, get to your spot and wait for hours......


----------



## policemedic (Jun 25, 2015)

Am I the only one surprised that SWAT selection is open to recruits just graduating the academy?

Sounds like your fitness plan is working out for you. 

Good luck.


----------



## Qugel (Jul 10, 2015)

Thank you, guys!
So I'll keep my current plan and try to add some work capacity.



> Am I the only one surprised that SWAT selection is open to recruits just graduating the academy?


There are two different types of specialized units in German Police, surveillance units and arrest teams (like SWAT teams). Selection for the first one ist open after one year of regular duty, "SWAT" selection directly after graduating. Difference may be that the only way to become a police officer (at least in my and many other states) is, to study for 3 years on a university of applied sciences and get your bachelor of arts. In this time theres some practical time included, so you already got some experience after graduating.
How long do you have to be in duty for SWAT selection in US?


----------

